# A VERY stressful day..



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Rubi was pregnant again. It's part of why I havent been around, because she's been keeping me busy with worry! lol Well, last night, I finally went to bed about 2am, about 2:30am as I was just dozing off finally, I woke to her whimpering and yelping. I knew instantly she was in labor. Well, I was up until about 6:30, and after not getting any sleep last night or the night before due to pain and insomnia, I dozed off until around 11:30am. She still had not pushed out a pup! Worried, I called the vets, luckily they were open on a Saturday, we drove out immediately. Unfortunately, it's an hours drive, but was well worth it! He gave her a oxytoxin shot to try to induce her into harder labor, but it did nothing. She was just too exhausted at this point. So they had to do an emergency cesarian on her, and spay while they were in there too. She is resting at home with her 2 surviving pups, one passed away, as I dont think he was developed like the others, and he was less than half their size!

Anyways, here's what you are all waiting on! Pictures!! 

Rubi passed out still from the surgery and the two pups. The black/white is a girl, the black/tan is the boy.










The black and white little girl, she has a perfect teardrop on the top of her head!










And the darling little boy that unfortunately did not make it. RIP sweet sweet boy!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of the little pup. I will be sending up prayers for Rubi and the 2babies...


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

congratulations for mummy and the two puppies, they are just beautiful i love the little girl. 
so sorry for the little boy that didnt make it,

R I P little one.xxxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Poor Ruby!! She looks totally exhausted!!!

I thought you were getting her spayed after her last "oops" litter??


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

was waiting on news dustin, sorry about the lost pup, but glad mum and the other 2 are dioing well


----------



## wantobeachimum (Jun 18, 2010)

So sorry about the little baby but good luck Mummy and both babies


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww they are so Gorgeous!! 

So sorry about the loss of the little boy, he was Gorgeous. R.I.P little one


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww no i am so sorry about the wee boy Dustin.
Hope the others remain well. x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Poor Ruby.. thank god she doesn't have to go through it again.
RIP little baby boy


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Just read Ruby passed away.. so sorry of your loss


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about the loss of Rubi and baby. xx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Poor Ruby.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't believe she died!!! Just awful. Rest in peace sweet Ruby.

Dustin you will have your hands full with 2 newborns. Is there ANYONE around you who has a small breed dog with puppies that can take them on? It's almost impossible to hand raise newborns, you will need a lot of support and help. I feel so terrible for you!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww congrats,.. Im sorry about the little man who didnt make it


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

poor ruby thats so sad


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

What a horribly stressful time you've had Dustin! I hope all goes well with the new puppies. I actually got all teared up when I saw the pic of the little one... that's so sad...

RIP little one...


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

so sorry again for your loss and take care of those beautiful precious pups


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, and I all ready tried to see if I could find a "foster" mom, but no luck, I dont know anyone near me with a small breed dog, or even a cat that just had a litter.  I have a wonderful support team with my husband and oldest daughter helping out. It's going to be very stressful, but if they make it, it will be oh so worth it!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Ruby and her pups.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

dmccaughan said:


> Thanks guys, and I all ready tried to see if I could find a "foster" mom, but no luck, I dont know anyone near me with a small breed dog, or even a cat that just had a litter.  I have a wonderful support team with my husband and oldest daughter helping out. It's going to be very stressful, but if they make it, it will be oh so worth it!


where are you located? I might know someone you can PM me also if you like
#1 concern is these pups staying strong


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm in Indianapolis, and they are all ready gaining weight today. They are both eatting well, keeping warm, and burping/peeing/pooping nicely. We've kept a feeding chart, and I'm taking them to the vets in the morning to make sure they are doing ok and Rubi didnt have some infection she may have transfered to them. I'll let ya'll know how they do!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

fingers crossed for them.xxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

im so sorry about rubi and the baby  sigh...


----------



## Moony (Aug 27, 2009)

The pups are beautiful! I'm sorry about the loss of the little boy. He was beautiful, too.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Just read about poor Rubi and her baby both passing over,im so sorry!


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

sweet, sorry about the little one


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Took the pups to the vet today just to get them checked over, he said they look wonderful, healthy, and happy. He said I am doing everything perfectly, gave me some advice on where to get the wet wipes to keep their bums clean, and where to find the heat pouches for the thing the nurse gave us yesterday (still havent found them lol). All is well though!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Well, it's just really great that the pups are doing well. I hope they continue to do so.

Poor sweet Rubi. Are you going to keep any of the pups if they survive? I hope they will be spayed and or neutered so this never happens again.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I must say this thread (and other recent ones) have really frightened me - I am so glad that Poppy is spayed, I could not stand to lose her through breeding. 

Poor Rubi, to have gone through all that and then dying, you must be so upset.

I am so happy to hear that you are bringing the pups to the vet for checkups and doing well with their feedings. It will be a lot of work for you, but so worthwhile.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes, the dogs will be spayed and neutered before they go to new homes or whatnot. Never again will I let any dog I own get pregnant or go through anything like that!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

i'm so sorry for your loss. Prayers for the remaining pups and for you.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

dmccaughan said:


> Took the pups to the vet today just to get them checked over, he said they look wonderful, healthy, and happy. He said I am doing everything perfectly, gave me some advice on where to get the wet wipes to keep their bums clean, and where to find the heat pouches for the thing the nurse gave us yesterday (still havent found them lol). All is well though!


I am so glad they are still doing well, keep weighing them and if you need the help I know a coupple of breeders in your area that would be able help so please don't be to proud to ask me if you need help. These precious pups are our concern right now.take care


----------



## charm chi baby (May 26, 2010)

Aww so sad about the little one r.i.p. baby angel!! Aww poor mumzy is all passed out. She has some beautiful babies though. I love love love black/white baby girl


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

so glad the puppies are doing well. still saying preyers for them,xxxx


----------

